# Closet/Humidor Transformation



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I have decided I am converting a smallish closet into a humidor. It has long been a dream of mine to have a walk in humidor - this won't quite be that, but is bigger than I need at present.

Somehow I think I will grow into it. 

I have received the first box of Spanish Cedar 1/4 inch panel for the walls and have a Hydra LG on the way. I will keep you posted with pics and more detail as the materials start to flow way up north here. :tu


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox (Sep 6, 2008)

PolarGar said:


> I have decided I am converting a smallish closet into a humidor. It has long been a dream of mine to have a walk in humidor - this won't quite be that, but is bigger than I need at present.
> 
> Somehow I think I will grow into it.
> 
> I have received the first box of Spanish Cedar 1/4 inch panel for the walls and have a Hydra LG on the way. I will keep you posted with pics and more detail as the materials start to flow way up north here. :tu


sounds awesome:ss


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck! I look forward to seeing your progress pics.


----------



## RWilkin2 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yea Good Luck ! Sounds like a good idea. I'm also interested in seeing the progress.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Best wishes on this.
It will be exciting..
planning
building
repairing the mistakes
building the humidor
enjoying the smoke system


I am envious
Tom


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds great can't wait for the pictures of the progress


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Food for thought...
How many cubic feet will it be? 
Will the Hydra XL be able to cope with the bone dry climate?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Good luck on this. I have dreamed of doing the same. I have been too worried of the problems with keeping humidity. Are you going to replace the interior type door with an exterior type door for a better seal? Keep us posted on the progress. I will learn through you my friend.:tu


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

Good luck & have fun converting


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

pic's! pic's! pic's! pic's!


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

There will certainly be pics before/during/and after. I have not posted sooner as the materials required to do this were ordered weeks ago and are only now trickling in. 

I am very grateful already for the feedback on this thread and I haven't even started yet!


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

How big of a closet is this? Is it a walk-in or something like a coat closet?

I always thought it would be cool to convert a coat closet into a humidor with a smoked glass door. Hit a switch and turn on the LEDs and be able to see the whole thing through the door.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Bro, you have to post some progress pics up and invite me out there raid the thing for some good smokes!!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

This is something I have been dying to do with a coat closet we aren't using. The wife won't let me though, so I will just live vicariously through those of you that can!
Scott


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

It is more like a coat closet. In fact when I referred to it as "smallish" I was doing so to avoid giving it a complex. 

The thing is three feet deep max and about six feet wide. What makes it even worse is our house is barn shaped and so one side is sloped from bottom to top. I'm thinking the Hydra LG will be plenty, however just in case I plan to hang a bag or two of bead when they arrive to help support the Hydra both on humidity output and maintaining the RH.



Laserjock said:


> How big of a closet is this? Is it a walk-in or something like a coat closet?
> 
> I always thought it would be cool to convert a coat closet into a humidor with a smoked glass door. Hit a switch and turn on the LEDs and be able to see the whole thing through the door.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

That sound pretty cool! I'm very interested in watching this progress. You better post pictures before someone posts that annoying "This Thread is Useless Without Pictures" picture!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where did you order your spanish ceder panels from? I will be doing the same thing in the next coming months.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

Bear said:


> Food for thought...
> How many cubic feet will it be?
> Will the Hydra XL be able to cope with the bone dry climate?


really? i suppose it depends on where you are, here it's wickedly humid, especially in the summer


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Based upon location I would suspect temp to be a bigger problem than humidity. But I am concerned with being able to maintain humidity. I am assuming this is an interior closet with three walls facing an interior room. With one wall against an outside wall, you may have problems maintaining temp in winter. 

Are you stripping the sheetrock and then installing a vapor barrier on all sides, including the ceiling and floor? Otherwise the humidity will leach into the sheetrock. 

An Oasis XL will humidify a humidor of up to 1000 cigars. A closet 6'x3'x5' is 90cubic feet. A single MoistNAir will humidify 48 cubic ft. 

Not trying to put a damper on your project, but there are several things to consider when doing a conversion of this magnitude.:2


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all,

It has been a while and I suppose an update (with pics!) is in order. 

The plan was to empty the closet of all the random boxes of hockey cards, pipe tobacco, etc and haul the carpet out. That is done. What remains to be done is strip out the trim, wash the walls to remove all the smoke stains - I used to smoke a pipe in the room this closet is in - and get ready for the next phases. 

The plan is to cover the existing walls very carefully and completely with vapor barrier and then put some hardwood flooring on the teeny floor. I said it was small and I wasn't kidding. The only member of the family that will consider this a walk in humidor is our family toy poodle Boomer. 

It is 22 inches deep, 81 inches across the bottom and 104 inches from top to bottom at the highest point. As you can see the room is sloped as it is an exterior wall and our house is barn shaped. Still and all I would imagine I will be able to store several thousand sticks in here without much trouble. 

What is attached here is the pre-anything version. I will attach three more photos in a second.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are the last 3 shots. Most of the materials are in except the remaining 3 of 4 boxes of Spanish Cedar. So far I have just about enough one quarter inch panel to cover about a third of the walls and none of the 1 inch planks which we plan to fashion into shelving and a small (we are talking tiny!) cabinet.


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox (Sep 6, 2008)

finally some pics:tu


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

livwire68 said:


> Where did you order your spanish ceder panels from? I will be doing the same thing in the next coming months.


I ordered the panels and planks from a woodworking company in Phoenix. I only have one of four packages that were shipped and so have my fingers crossed. Phoenix to Rankin Inlet is quite a trek so I'm willing to give the fellow the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Very interesting! I see a lot of potential. Keep the camera nearby!:ss


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. :tu I will keep the camera handy as my dear ol Dad is flying in tomorrow to "surprise" me for my 40th birthday. I am insisting everyone wear name tags by the way at my party because I'm pretty sure my warranty is shot and my eyesight and memory can't be far behind. 

In any case he has turned into quite the handyman in his retirement. I had a client give me a hammer once as a gift with an arrow pointing to the handle which read "hold hammer here" so yeah I'm not really handy. Between my Dad and another friend up here I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

PolarGar said:


> I have decided I am converting a smallish closet into a humidor. It has long been a dream of mine to have a walk in humidor - this won't quite be that, but is bigger than I need at present.
> 
> Somehow I think I will grow into it.
> 
> I have received the first box of Spanish Cedar 1/4 inch panel for the walls and have a Hydra LG on the way. I will keep you posted with pics and more detail as the materials start to flow way up north here. :tu


*Please send pictures, this is also a dream of mine. I have been drawing up plans and trying to sell the idea. I'm looking for a walking style closet humi.* :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Most excellent project dude! :tu

Keep up the good work!


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Well the remainder of the Spanish Cedar is in which I guess means no more excuses! :ss


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cant wait to see more pics of this.....It should turn out to be a very nice humi


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

looks like you are off to a good start. I cant wait to see more progress. Good luck!:tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

VERY cool bro!

~Mark


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't wait to see how this comes out! :ss


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

dunng said:


> Can't wait to see how this comes out! :ss


You and me both! My Dad and I just came from the local hardware store where we picked up the tape for the vapor barrier and so the wheels are in motion....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MoTheMan has a nice closet humi... saw it in person a couple times... impressive.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=87380&highlight=closet#post87380


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Just a quick update. All the staples have been removed from the floor, the trim has been removed, the shelf brackets taken down and the carpet strips gone as well. 

Next to vacuum the floor and wash the walls then on with the vapor barrier and flooring a contractor client of mine dropped off yesterday. :tu


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

This is awesome. Who cares the size, you have a bigger and nice place to store your sticks. Doubt you will fill that up anytime soon.

Once I start on my cigar room conversion, I am pondering coverting a closet or just building one into the closet in case the next owners do not want a humidor.


----------

